# 1968 GTO Wheel Swap



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

trying to swap out my stock 15" wheels for 18" wheels.

what is the maximum wheel width dimension possible on the rear end without requiring modification to wheel wells?

note: i'm running a 1968 pontiac 10 bolt rear axle.

thanks for your help.


----------

